# mating my p's



## dustin_jizones (Apr 9, 2003)

i have 2 rbp's and im sure one is a female and ones a male, well i was wondering if they would breed or something? because i have some freinds that would like to buy some from me if they do but im more intrested in just knowing if its rare or very common for your p's to breed???


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

how are you sure you have 1 female and 1 male? its impossible to tell. anyways they breed fairly easy. usually in groups in 100g tanks or larger.
wes


----------



## dustin_jizones (Apr 9, 2003)

well i shouldnt then say that i know for sure because im not the expert at them yet or anything, but my friend who helped me with them has seen them many times and he has told me that they male and femail and he is great with them. i dont quite remeber why but he told me that my female is realy fat and my male isnt witch they are the same age and one is much bigger than the other, so im just going on what he knows so i was hoping more than knowing that they are male and female i guess?


----------



## dustin_jizones (Apr 9, 2003)

but thnx alot for the info on them breeding realy easy at least i know that if they are m and f then they will breed easy.







:biggrin:


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

ya but there is factors that help or hurt your chances. what size tank do you have? like i said they breed fairly easy in groups in a 100g tank or larger. make sure you keep the temp at at leats 80 degrees if not a few degrees higher. also letting the water stay around 20-30% lower than the top for a few weeks and then adding water may help to stimulate the wet season. big feedings always seemed to help as well.
wes


----------



## dustin_jizones (Apr 9, 2003)

greet. thnx and i have a rather small tank only a 20 gallon ??? i was hoping to get a bigger one sometime but im only a youngin and aint realy got a job, i ref for basketball durring the winter season witch will bring in 400 bucks easy for me but i have to pay for all my food for the p's and stuff? i will someday get a bigger one prolly this summer when i got a summer job but untill then they have to stay in there. Also i feed them in big groups? is that a good thing or not because ive heard of people feeding like once a day only a littler amout or like me and feed alot at one time and they go alot longer without food? i was wondering witch one is healthier, or if there is a preferd way? thnx for the help!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

_Moved to husbandry_


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

GOOD LUCK with you DJ


----------

